# Customer Paid $16, Uber shows me $11, still takes 25%



## DynamicPricingScammingUs (May 23, 2017)

One of my rides had a problem with the total (the app had the trip lasting longer than it should have) and showed me their phone at the end of the trip. The total fee was $16. Uber showed me $11 and took all the usual fees. 

Not even close to the first time it has happened. How is this legal?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> One of my rides had a problem with the total (the app had the trip lasting longer than it should have) and showed me their phone at the end of the trip. The total fee was $16. Uber showed me $11 and took all the usual fees.
> 
> Not even close to the first time it has happened. How is this legal?


It's legal because you agreed to it.


----------



## DynamicPricingScammingUs (May 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> It's legal because you agreed to it.


They are literally hiding money on each and every trip. No agreement gets them out of dishonest reporting.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

We just have to keep sharing the news. I am going to ask Pax from now on, when appropriate and it's not some square. 

Share the news ,Lyft Up

I though I read somewhere this is Taxi territory with the service fee BS. How do regulators not see this...


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

It blows my mind that people are still just now discovering this. Even members of this forum haven't been following this whole scandal and are just now learning that Uber has been overcharging riders. There are at least three threads on UP's main groups that have been absolutely blowing up over the past week.

OP you Just clicked "Accept" on a new agreement before taking your first ride this week.
Did you read what you just agreed to? The one with the big red banner?
You agreed to let Uber charge the pax whatever they want and pocket the money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bean said:


> . Even members of this forum haven't been following this whole scandal and are just now learning that Uber has been overcharging riders. .


I have no problem with Uber over charging riders. Heck, I encourage it. JUST GIVE ME MY CUT!


----------



## DynamicPricingScammingUs (May 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have no problem with Uber over charging riders. Heck, I encourage it. JUST GIVE ME MY CUT!


Exactly... The numbers they charge are still super reasonable/ extra competitive, but they are f $=#ing us over in the process. There's no need to ****f $=# us to make more money.

They exist in thousands of markets, employing millions of "contractors", pulling in millions eqch day. How in the **** is it necessary to rob from broke drivers under those circumstances?



Bean said:


> It blows my mind that people are still just now discovering this. Even members of this forum haven't been following this whole scandal and are just now learning that Uber has been overcharging riders. There are at least three threads on UP's main groups that have been absolutely blowing up over the past week.
> 
> OP you Just clicked "Accept" on a new agreement before taking your first ride this week.
> Did you read what you just agreed to? The one with the big red banner?
> You agreed to let Uber charge the pax whatever they want and pocket the money.


Pardon you...I have bills to pay, my man. What exactly was I supposed to do? Not agree to it and then wait for a resolution that isnt coming? The resolution will be a class action lawsuit against Uber for their misrepresenting of the numbers...not some 1 or 2 week wait for a reversal in policy....


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> Pardon you...I have bills to pay, my man. What exactly was I supposed to do? Not agree to it and then wait for a resolution that isnt coming? The resolution will be a class action lawsuit against Uber for their misrepresenting of the numbers...not some 1 or 2 week wait for a reversal in policy....


My point wasn't that you should stop driving. My point was that you should know what you're agreeing to and understand what's going on in your industry.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Look at the itemized receipt you'll see the service fare is higher. its called variable pricing like almost every other business does. unfortunately we agree to only get paid by the mile, not what their variable rates charge. no scam, just business



Skinny1 said:


> Share the news ,Lyft Up


Lyft will be following suit if they already havent


----------



## truckguy87 (May 26, 2017)

I keep a detailed spreadsheet of my rides. I keep track of the trip mileage, overall daily mileage, trip cost, Uber fee, tolls, tips, etc. Before the latest terms update, the column containing Uber's fee was locked on 25%. Total trip, minus Uber's fee was always 25%. Which is what was clearly advertised when I first signed up for driving with uber. I get 75% they take 25%. Ok, seems fair.

Now, starting Monday, with the latest terms update, the Total trip, minus Uber's fee, is now all over the map. Anywhere from 27% all the way up to 41%!!! What kind of BS is this. Luckily I do not reply on my earnings from Uber as my primary income. I just do it on the side to make some extra cash. But if they are going to start taking 41% of my rides fare on a frequent basis, that just doesn't seem fair. 

I am also pissed at Uber for not reimbursing me for some tolls on trips. Saying they dont have the latest database of toll booths in my area. Well, wtf, isn't it their job to have the fricken latest database of toll booths, for this very reason! 

I think this might be my last straw for driving with Uber. I have an appointment tomorrow to have a Lyft vehicle inspection. Lyft is not as big in the area that I typically drive in, but hopefully with the heat that Uber has as a company right now it will drive people to use the competing rideshare app.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Its been that way for months now since upfront pricing started. Weve gotten 75% of what they say they'll pay us and we still are... they're just charging the pax more for being the middle man, why we still get paid on what we agreed to get paid on.

lyft is slowly following suit and soon enough will be just the same


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lyft has been doing this for months, just like Uber.


----------



## truckguy87 (May 26, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> Its been that way for months now since upfront pricing started. Weve gotten 75% of what they say they'll pay us and we still are... they're just charging the pax more for being the middle man, why we still get paid on what we agreed to get paid on.
> 
> lyft is slowly following suit and soon enough will be just the same


I just started seeing it this week though. I didn't know Lyft was doing it to. Can't win with either company I guess.

I like the extra money, but I think we're being gypped.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

truckguy87 said:


> I think we're being gypped.


Depends how you look at it, we did sign on for whatever they'll pay you in each market per mile and time.. If they decide to charge the person more based on "premium/variable" pricing like most other businesses to make extra $$ thats on them.

It sucks we dont get more of the cut but they're paying us what we agreed too.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Meanwhile, trips are more expensive for pax.

After all the BS rhetoric about lower fares = more business.

Now they have raised fares and passed NOTHING on to their drivers.


----------



## truckguy87 (May 26, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> Depends how you look at it, we did sign on for whatever they'll pay you in each market per mile and time.. If they decide to charge the person more based on "premium/variable" pricing like most other businesses to make extra $$ thats on them.
> 
> It sucks we dont get more of the cut but they're paying us what we agreed too.


I know, I get how it works. We use their platform to service their customer. But without the drivers, their platform is useless. You think they'd want to keep the drivers happy in order to ensure their platform continues to generate money. But that's just me. Maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

but thats the thing they're not generating money, they're losing it


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> Look at the itemized receipt you'll see the service fare is higher. its called variable pricing like almost every other business does. unfortunately we agree to only get paid by the mile, not what their variable rates charge. no scam, just business
> 
> Lyft will be following suit if they already havent


 Unless uber increase the per mile and minute rate drivers will never see a increase of pay, Uber just shows drivers how much they get for each mile-minute after their cut, After the cut in my market it's less than 85 cents per mile.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

mine we get .8625 after their cut..


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> Meanwhile, trips are more expensive for pax.
> 
> After all the BS rhetoric about lower fares = more business.
> 
> Now they have raised fares and passed NOTHING on to their drivers.


What uber is doing is nothing new, We all know they dont give a shit about drivers, The sky is the limit for uber and they can do anything they want at anytime.



truckguy87 said:


> I just started seeing it this week though. I didn't know Lyft was doing it to. Can't win with either company I guess.
> 
> I like the extra money, but I think we're being gypped.


If drivers have other ridesharing companies in their market i sign up for uber and lyft competitors, I stopped uber driving when they increased the booking fee in my market and didn't increase the rates.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thats like saying Apple is charging people $800 for the iPhone, but it cost them $175 to make it. And they give carriers a 10% discount to sell them.


----------



## GeekyUber (Jun 3, 2017)

I get it. I'm starting to see it from both point of views. 

If I buy three McDonald meals, totalling $25. Why is the employee only making minimum wage?


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

GeekyUber said:


> I get it. I'm starting to see it from both point of views.
> 
> If I buy three McDonald meals, totalling $25. Why is the employee only making minimum wage?


Emphasis on the word "employee." Uber imposes rules and fares like an employer, while classifying us as independent contractors.


----------



## GeekyUber (Jun 3, 2017)

ClydeClyde said:


> Emphasis on the word "employee." Uber imposes rules and fares like an employer, while classifying us as independent contractors.


You know what the best part of not being their slave employee? I can quit whenever I start complaining, or don't see it as fair.

That's already a victory for me.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

u.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Bean said:


> It blows my mind that people are still just now discovering this. Even members of this forum haven't been following this whole scandal and are just now learning that Uber has been overcharging riders. There are at least three threads on UP's main groups that have been absolutely blowing up over the past week.
> 
> OP you Just clicked "Accept" on a new agreement before taking your first ride this week.
> Did you read what you just agreed to? The one with the big red banner?
> You agreed to let Uber charge the pax whatever they want and pocket the money.


So?!
What's your point? Are you passive-aggressively inferring that the new driver is stupid?
I hate the new TOS, and was "aware of what I was signing". What was I supposed to do, Mr. Bean (sorry, Rowan)?! Are you blithely just accepting it? Want some lube to go with that attitude?

To everyone else who wants to do something about this - what do we do? I think I'm going to

sign up with Lyft.
contact "my"(probably more uber's than mine) elected "representatives" (I have already done this more than once.
do not accept POOL rides (where some of the most egregious overcharging seems to be happening).
Talk about the problem with conventional and social media.
Commit minor acts of resistance against uber.
Take pictures of pax app showing what they paid and offer to send them yours.
please post YOUR ideas, refinements, etc.



GeekyUber said:


> You know what the best part of not being their slave employee? I can quit whenever I start complaining, or don't see it as fair.
> That's already a victory for me.


I disagree. Many drivers are already scraping the bottom and will have SERIOUS problems if they lose this source of income. Good for you, that you're fortunate enough to be able to quit whenever you like! That begs the question - Why ARE you doing it? Do you need something to do in your free time? Do you like using up equity in your car? Are you independently wealthy and like driving? I think you are ignorant (willfully or otherwise) of the problems many people face, and are arrogant, too. Just because you're geeky, doesn't indicate that you're ethical, moral, or empathetic. I think you ARE mean-spirited.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> Pardon you...I have bills to pay, my man. What exactly was I supposed to do? Not agree to it and then wait for a resolution that isnt coming? The resolution will be a class action lawsuit against Uber for their misrepresenting of the numbers...not some 1 or 2 week wait for a reversal in policy....


I sympathize, but what you and every other driver is supposed to do is quit, find another job, or assemble. I got bills too, my man. I waited a week and a half to sign the new TOS praying other drivers would do the same to send a message. Nope. Drivers just kept on going. We deserve to be treated like this if we are willing to do it. You CAN get a different job, even in the same field. Do Lyft.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> I sympathize, but ...


No, you DON'T sympathize. See my post, just above yours, although you aren't quite so mean-spirited about it.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Bean said:


> It blows my mind that people are still just now discovering this.


I know right!?!


KevRyde said:


> Nothing new here. You start a new thread about a subject that has beaten to death as if you're on to something, but the ride you reference only illustrates *exactly* how UberPOOL works.
> 
> Uber makes less money on an UberPOOL ride with only one pickup since it collects a single, discounted fare but has to pay the driver based on a non-discounted UberX ride. On the other hand, Uber can make a potentially hefty profit when it collects multiple fares during a single trip since it only has to pay the driver for the miles driven and the duration of the trip from the moment the driver picks up the first rider to the moment the driver drops off the last rider.
> 
> ...





KevRyde said:


> Here's another term paper I wrote on this same subject at the end of last year.


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

nomogmos said:


> B Fing help, Lee239!
> 
> Therefore, they don't have to assure that we make minimum wage (esp _after_ expenses); and additionally they can skirt all sorts of transportation rules - and the government does nothing to protect us - don't you love the "free" market?!


"But if you don't like it, just quit!" Derp.

Elizabeth Warren has been pretty vocal recently about regulating the 'gig economy' generally, and Uber specifically. I hoping she can get more prominent voices on board, because that's the only way anything is going to change. I've reached out to my local representative, 'progressive beacon' Mayor Eric Garcetti several times to voice my concerns about Uber, with nary a peep.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber is definatly taken more of the pie now. Trips I have taken 100's of time are way short in pay from similar trips I've done in the past.


----------



## Dave Styles (Apr 6, 2016)

You guys are missing the point. When a lot of us signed up we where independent contractors. Independent contractors make the prices not the company in this case Uber. You can't compare what Mc Donalds or some other companies pay there employees because they are employees that's why they get paid a fixed wage.

Uber and Lyft are crossing the line changing the terms on the drivers and now not paying them 75-85% of the fare but only paying them 75-85% of what the drivers sees on his dashboard and not the fare the passenger paid. It makes no logical sense why the drivers don't get the 80% of what the passenger pays, that's what everyone agreed to when they signed up.

Also Uber should be liable for raising the rates and not paying us 80% of the fare. In the memos they sent us every time they lowered the rate Uber said it was temporary, that memo is a contract and a promise from Uber. A lot of us would have quiet and never came back if we knew the rate cut was forever. Uber broke there agreement to the drivers that our pay cut was temporary, now that they have raised rates on the passengers the drivers deserve there raise too since Uber promised!


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

The raise maybe the surge dial has been turns on again. If that goes away again. I'm done


----------



## Uberaaronlyft (May 12, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> Look at the itemized receipt you'll see the service fare is higher. its called variable pricing like almost every other business does. unfortunately we agree to only get paid by the mile, not what their variable rates charge. no scam, just business
> 
> Lyft will be following suit if they already havent


Looks like they have to me pax charged $15 they show he paid $12.45 on my side


----------



## GeekyUber (Jun 3, 2017)

nomogmos said:


> So?!
> What's your point? Are you passive-aggressively inferring that the new driver is stupid?
> I hate the new TOS, and was "aware of what I was signing". What was I supposed to do, Mr. Bean (sorry, Rowan)?! Are you blithely just accepting it? Want some lube to go with that attitude?
> 
> ...


You have over thought the statement. You have free will, and with that free will, you can apply elsewhere. I need this source of income and I AM SUPER GRATEFUL for the opportunity to make extra income. No where else will we make what we make, with little skill needed. Think about it.

You could always start your own service and buy commercial insurance,(states require it), market your service, and I would like to see how much would you make then. All I am saying is see from the other side. If we didn't have Uber, we wouldn't have the opportunity we have now.

Let's not focus on the negative. Could it be better? Of course!

Uber> Slaving at a retail store


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GeekyUber said:


> You know what the best part of not being their slave employee? I can quit whenever I start complaining, or don't see it as fair.
> 
> That's already a victory for me.


You can quit McDonald's too. And they can fire you. But unless they have a good reason they have to pay you unemployment.

So what's your point?


----------



## GeekyUber (Jun 3, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can quit McDonald's too. And they can fire you. But unless they have a good reason they have to pay you unemployment.
> 
> So what's your point?


My point is, if you don't like it, then delete the app and continue with your life. Go work at McDonald's and you can hand me my UberEats orders.

Hey, on the plus side. At least you will have unemployment if you get fired.

Ride-sharing isn't for you. Completely understandable, it isn't for everyone.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

DynamicPricingScammingUs said:


> One of my rides had a problem with the total (the app had the trip lasting longer than it should have) and showed me their phone at the end of the trip. The total fee was $16. Uber showed me $11 and took all the usual fees.
> 
> Not even close to the first time it has happened. How is this legal?


Dude... pics or a lie. If I ran into that situation I'd IMMEDIATELY have customer forward it to me


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

u.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Delilah5 said:


> Thats like saying Apple is charging people $800 for the iPhone, but it cost them $175 to make it. And they give carriers a 10% discount to sell them.


Which is probably accurate, and why Apple has $256 billion dollars, in cash, in the bank. 'Cause people love paying nearly a grand for their shiny Chinese-made smartphones. I would never buy a Whyphone; given Apples profit levels they are all clearly very heavily overpriced for what you get. But you've got to hand it to Apple; they are master marketers.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> We just have to keep sharing the news. I am going to ask Pax from now on, when appropriate and it's not some square.
> 
> Share the news ,Lyft Up
> 
> I though I read somewhere this is Taxi territory with the service fee BS. How do regulators not see this...


Lyft is doing the exact same thing just not showing us the totals


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yesterday on a trip which was about $8 I got about $4. It worked out to just barely 50%.

On a minimum fare where the trip is $6.20 I get $3.

Of course most trips are short. So basically now I'm only getting about 50% of what the customer actually pays. In this city I can drive a taxi and get 50% as that is the going rate. And I wouldn't have to supply my own car and pay maintenance or insurance.

I really feel like I am being taken advantage of. It is one thing to only get $3 when the passenger was only charged $4. It is totally different when the passenger was charged $6.20.

edit: Actually with the taxis here you get MORE than 50% because you also get $2 per trip for gas! I'm seriously considering just going back to driving a taxi. I'm 4.93 rated on Uber with nearly 1,000 trips.


----------



## EinSD (Aug 6, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> Depends how you look at it, we did sign on for whatever they'll pay you in each market per mile and time.. If they decide to charge the person more based on "premium/variable" pricing like most other businesses to make extra $$ thats on them.
> 
> It sucks we dont get more of the cut but they're paying us what we agreed too.


So, instead of calling it surge pricing, and raising the per mile amount for the drivers, Uber can call it Premium/Variable pricing and keep the extra all for themselves....yep that seems fair for the drivers....not


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Apple collects $650 per lowest iPhone model but only pays the sub contractors who make all the parts less than $220 total.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

EinSD said:


> So, instead of calling it surge pricing,


Pretty much. Had one two weeks ago, at a time and place that a few months ago would have been surging. Rider paid $38.xx.... i got $14.xx.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Just be glad you didn't get this:


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

EinSD said:


> So, instead of calling it surge pricing, and raising the per mile amount for the drivers, Uber can call it Premium/Variable pricing and keep the extra all for themselves....yep that seems fair for the drivers....not


sports teams charge premium pricing and dont give the extra to players and staff, so whats the difference?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> sports teams charge premium pricing and dont give the extra to players and staff, so whats the difference?


They're well-compensated to begin with.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> They're well-compensated to begin with.


not disagreeing there, but the principle is the same


----------



## EinSD (Aug 6, 2017)

It's not the same. Uber updates their contract all the time, forcing the driver to accept the new terms to drive again. For the 4 years I have been driving, each update to this co tract pays the driver less than before. The original contract was 80% of the charged fare.
Now the contract is 80% of an arbitrary per mile and per minute figure that has nothing to due with what the customer is actually paying and being charged. Also, before when the customer was charged more than this set rate it was surge pricing. Now, up front pricing is not based on what the perceived per mile rate is. Big difference from the original 80% fare.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

truckguy87 said:


> I keep a detailed spreadsheet of my rides. I keep track of the trip mileage, overall daily mileage, trip cost, Uber fee, tolls, tips, etc. Before the latest terms update, the column containing Uber's fee was locked on 25%. Total trip, minus Uber's fee was always 25%. Which is what was clearly advertised when I first signed up for driving with uber. I get 75% they take 25%. Ok, seems fair.
> 
> Now, starting Monday, with the latest terms update, the Total trip, minus Uber's fee, is now all over the map. Anywhere from 27% all the way up to 41%!!! What kind of BS is this. Luckily I do not reply on my earnings from Uber as my primary income. I just do it on the side to make some extra cash. But if they are going to start taking 41% of my rides fare on a frequent basis, that just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> ...


Same as when you get a request that makes you go through a toll to pick up passangers!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

EinSD said:


> It's not the same. Uber updates their contract all the time, forcing the driver to accept the new terms to drive again. For the 4 years I have been driving, each update to this co tract pays the driver less than before. The original contract was 80% of the charged fare.
> Now the contract is 80% of an arbitrary per mile and per minute figure that has nothing to due with what the customer is actually paying and being charged. Also, before when the customer was charged more than this set rate it was surge pricing. Now, up front pricing is not based on what the perceived per mile rate is. Big difference from the original 80% fare.


Big difference? Sure but its a change in their business model, the ones getting screwed more are the customers. As drivers we're still getting paid the same amount as when the pax was charged just mile and time. The % just looks different because they tack on whatever they wanted in their new model.



Uber315 said:


> Same as when you get a request that makes you go through a toll to pick up passangers!


if i have to go far enough to use a toll to pick someone up that ping is ignored


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

You can see fare details which will show you this


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-kept-56-of-ride-payment.185577/


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

EinSD said:


> It's not the same. Uber updates their contract all the time, forcing the driver to accept the new terms to drive again. For the 4 years I have been driving, each update to this co tract pays the driver less than before. The original contract was 80% of the charged fare.
> Now the contract is 80% of an arbitrary per mile and per minute figure that has nothing to due with what the customer is actually paying and being charged. Also, before when the customer was charged more than this set rate it was surge pricing. Now, up front pricing is not based on what the perceived per mile rate is. Big difference from the original 80% fare.


The contract with Uber was never 80% of a Charged Fair it was always 80% of your per mile and per minute rate. The problem now is that you are being paid per mile and per minute and what they charge the customer is no longer related to what you are paid. They charge the customer all the market will bear and give us 80% of an arbitrary per mile and per minute number that no longer has any relation to what the customer is charged. From what I can see with my numbers the customers being charged on average about a dollar per ride Moore than they would if they were just paying per mile and per minute based on what we are paid on. If you do the math based on five and a half million rides per day across the country at a dollar a ride 365 days a year I'm guessing Uber sticking to billion dollars a year in their pocket. And now Lyft is starting to do upfront fares as well because it's a cash grab



Dave2016 said:


> You can see fare details which will show you this
> View attachment 146735
> View attachment 146737
> View attachment 146735
> View attachment 146737


I'm not quite sure how you do math but this ride actually looks quite accurate. 1350 - a dollar 85 for the booking fees and$0.25 for the Seattle fee and then subtract 20% or 25% depending on your contract with Uber would leave you with about 10 bucks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

EinSD said:


> It's not the same. Uber updates their contract all the time, forcing the driver to accept the new terms to drive again. For the 4 years I have been driving, each update to this co tract pays the driver less than before. The original contract was 80% of the charged fare.
> Now the contract is 80% of an arbitrary per mile and per minute figure that has nothing to due with what the customer is actually paying and being charged. Also, before when the customer was charged more than this set rate it was surge pricing. Now, up front pricing is not based on what the perceived per mile rate is. Big difference from the original 80% fare.


Can you send me the contract, prior to December 2015, that you claim explicitly states that drivers are paid 80% of the charged fare?

No one around here seems to save their contracts. Id almost be willing to bet most never actually read their contract much less saw those exsct words in the contract, only doing so in assumptions based on earing statements.

Surges are calculated by Uber algorithms. Upfront pricing is calculated by Uber Algorithms. Whats the difference?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> Just be glad you didn't get this:
> 
> View attachment 146259
> View attachment 146260


Jesus Christ that's ****ed up!!


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Bean said:


> Jesus Christ that's &%[email protected]!*ed up!!


Looks legit...


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have no problem with Uber over charging riders. Heck, I encourage it. JUST GIVE ME MY CUT!


I agree. This totally kills their argument that the pax won't pay higher rates as an excuse for not giving us more $$. They do and are paying higher rates. I'd like to see the entire SF bay area be the same price per mile as SF


----------

